# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Procesos catalíticos para la eliminación de contaminantes en aguas residuales

## F. Lázaro

http://iagua.es/2011/07/procesos-cat...as-residuales/

El grupo de investigación FQM-110 Química de Sólidos y Catálisis de la Universidad de Cádiz (UCA), que lidera en la actualidad el profesor Miguel Ángel Cauqui, trabaja en el desarrollo de catalizadores con aplicación en diferentes procesos medioambientales, como por ejemplo la depuración catalítica de aguas residuales de origen industrial. El objetivo principal de estos procesos es la eliminación de contaminantes como el fenol, que con frecuencia aparece entre los efluentes líquidos en diferentes tipos de industrias.

Entre las formulaciones químicas que presentan capacidad para activar este tipo de procesos se encuentran los óxidos de cerio y manganeso, con los que este grupo de investigación viene trabajando desde hace tiempo. En concreto, los sistemas basados en óxidos lantánidos son protagonistas de las principales aportaciones científicas que este grupo de investigación ha realizado en los últimos años, centradas en aplicaciones igualmente interesantes desde un punto de vista medioambiental como la depuración de emisiones contaminantes a la atmósfera, procedentes, por ejemplo, de los motores de los automóviles, la obtención de biodiesel, o la producción de hidrógeno para pilas de combustible.

A pesar de ello, es importante tener en cuenta que nuestro principal objetivo es ver cómo desde el conocimiento de los materiales somos capaces de explicar su comportamiento catalítico en este tipo de reacciones. No obstante, si además encontramos el catalizador adecuado, mucho mejor, como explica el profesor Miguel Ángel Cauqui.

*Descubrimiento*

Fruto del trabajo de este grupo de investigación es el descubrimiento de un nuevo procedimiento para la eliminación de fenol en medio acuoso basado en la adsorción y posterior oxidación de dicho producto por parte de los óxidos de cerio y manganeso. Para entender mejor este avance es importante tener en cuenta que el fenol es un contaminante muy típico en efluentes líquidos provenientes de distintos tipos de industria como la química, farmacéutica o la petroquímica, que además se caracteriza por ser un producto tóxico para los microorganismos que se usan habitualmente en los tratamientos clásicos de depuración. De igual forma, este contaminante presenta una reactividad considerable, por lo que si se acumula fenol en un medio incontrolado donde además existan otras sustancias con las que pueda reaccionar pueden originase otro tipo de contaminantes aun más tóxicos que el propio fenol, por lo podríamos originar una pequeña catástrofe medioambiental, como comenta el profesor Cauqui.

Así las cosas, nosotros pensamos en la posibilidad de desarrollar tecnologías basadas en el uso de catalizadores de óxido de manganeso con el objetivo de transformar fenol en productos menos nocivos como el CO2 y el agua.

Eso sí, hay que insistir en el hecho de que este método se ha aplicado a escala de laboratorio, aunque sabemos que puede funcionar en efluentes muy concretos, como sostiene el investigador Juan José Delgado, quien, junto a Miguel Ángel Cauqui, ha trabajado en esta invención.

Este novedoso proceso para la eliminación de compuestos fenólicos en aguas residuales es visto por el responsable del grupo FQM-110 como una etapa complementaria en el proceso global de depuración de efluentes líquidos industriales, ya que cuando tenemos que depurar el efluente de cualquier tipo de industria, pensar que con un único tipo de procedimiento se pueden eliminar todos los contaminantes, aunque sería lo ideal, es un hecho que muy pocos ven viable. De hecho, dada la variedad de contaminantes que se pueden encontrar en estos efluentes, desde la UCA se cree que la solución debe centrarse en un proceso dividido en varias etapas, donde la eliminación del fenol sea una de ellas.

El uso del sistema diseñado por los investigadores de la institución gaditana posee varias ventajas con respecto a los métodos tradicionales centrados en el tratamiento de aguas residuales que presentan una alta toxicidad de fenol. Una de ellas es una clara reducción de los costes, así como una mayor facilidad de operación.

----------

